# Not a puzzle but QJ Timer mod idea



## Alchemistake (Jun 13, 2014)

You know most timers can use control keys to simulate timer feel.And I thought what if we buy cheap timer (QJ) and use that's pads as control keys.I bought QJ timer tear apart through it's guts and before solder pads to keyboard('s main board's control keys' pins) I want it test and it turn out as It's not a switch as known to human kinds!!!
Do any one help me? Do any of you know how that pads work?


----------



## RageCuber (Jun 13, 2014)

why not just use the timer to simulate the feel of the timer?


----------



## Alchemistake (Jun 13, 2014)

Stacktimer v2 is unreachable
Stacktimer v3 is expensive
QJ timer v3 is thrash
Timer wont log your progress,wont give statistics


----------



## TheChriskage (Jun 13, 2014)

Well.. Prisma Puzzle Timer lets you connect your timer to the computer?
I don't think the QJ timers can be connected to a computer, so you would have to buy a Stackmat Timer..


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 13, 2014)

TheChriskage said:


> Well.. Prisma Puzzle Timer lets you connect your timer to the computer?
> I don't think the QJ timers can be connected to a computer, so you would have to buy a Stackmat Timer..


QJ can be infact, mine works well with csTimer.


----------



## Alchemistake (Jun 14, 2014)

Guys im not stupid i tried i really love prisma but it doesnt work with qj. Do any one know how to use pads as buttons or are you continue to advise other things.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 14, 2014)

Alchemistake said:


> Guys im not stupid i tried i really love prisma but it doesnt work with qj. Do any one know how to use pads as buttons or are you continue to advise other things.


So you are wanting to create a custom keyboard with pads on it to start/stop a timer?


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 14, 2014)

Before I got a stackmat timer, I removed all keys except the CTRL from an old keyboard and used that as a cheap alternative.


----------



## Alchemistake (Jun 14, 2014)

Thanks for trying to help but i dont need a solution. I want to know how the pads works. They are not simple buttons but what they are?
 This my plan. If I figure out how to use pads as buttons it will work


----------



## naliuj (Jun 18, 2014)

AlexMaass said:


> QJ can be infact, mine works well with csTimer.



What version timer do you have? Mine doesn't have a place to connect it.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 18, 2014)

naliuj said:


> What version timer do you have? Mine doesn't have a place to connect it.



I think its v3


----------

